# Snapper Mower engine hard to start



## UpComingBuilder (Dec 9, 2008)

Your carb could be dirty. Spray some carb cleaner. They also have a product called Marvin mystery oil, or Marvel etc.. You should use that too for your oil.

I know a couple people at my work that pick up lawn mowers that people are going to throw away, the people think they are dead. I've watched my uncle spray carb cleaner into carb and it started after 2 pulls.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

How does it run when it starts? 

It could also be compression, a warped head or possibly a bad coil/magneto.. I had a chainsaw with a warped head and would act up once it heated up. 

As UCB stated, start with the carb, most of the time that is were the problem is.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

After it's hot, try tightening the head bolts and the carb mounting bolts.


----------

